
How LiveJournal Scales [PDF] - sbraford
http://danga.com/words/2007_yapc_asia/yapc-2007.pdf
======
Sam_Odio
Someone scribd it here: <http://www.scribd.com/doc/53672/LiveJournal-Behind-
The-Scenes-how-to-scale>

